# Is anyone here proficient in removing cogs from TOC fixie hubs?



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2013)

...without screwing up the hubs...I could do that.... 
Thanks bri.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you got a chain whip and is the hub separated from the rim? I like to use a thick piece of leather wrapped around the hub and clamp in a vice. I sometimes use a brass punch and give the teeth of the cog some medium strength taps counter clockwise. I usually soak the whole thing with penetrating oil first. Did you already remove the locking?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2013)

If possible spoke into a rim, loosen lock ring just a bit, install in bike, leverage crank backward until cog breaks free.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Yea,*

What those guys said.


----------

